# Cat/box



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## TiredOldGal (Oct 7, 2019)

Yep!  That’s what my cats do too! Lol


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## C&E Guy (Oct 15, 2019)

Superb!


----------



## Drummer (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes, both my cats used to do the 'ooo lovie lovie' around any cardboard box brought into the house, and be waiting to leap into it even before it was emptied. 
There must be something deeply fixed in the feline psyche which creates a need for the interior of a box.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Yes, both my cats used to do the 'ooo lovie lovie' around any cardboard box brought into the house, and be waiting to leap into it even before it was emptied.
> There must be something deeply fixed in the feline psyche which creates a need for the interior of a box.


One thing's for sure, Schroedinger must have had no trouble getting his famous cat into that box - possibly why he chose a cat for the experiment!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2019)

Doubt it, it was a though experiment. Mind you, cats have been trying to prove him wrong for decades


----------

